
Titus, the Netflix container management platform, is now open source - rshetty
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/titus-the-netflix-container-management-platform-is-now-open-source-f868c9fb5436
======
yarapavan
Resources:

* Overview: [https://netflix.github.io/titus/overview/](https://netflix.github.io/titus/overview/) * Prerequisites: [https://netflix.github.io/titus/install/prereqs/](https://netflix.github.io/titus/install/prereqs/) * Building Code: [https://github.com/Netflix/titus-executor/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/Netflix/titus-executor/blob/master/README.md#building) * ACM Queue Article: [https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3158370](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3158370) * License: APL 2.0

~~~
nacs
With linebreaks:

* Overview: [https://netflix.github.io/titus/overview/](https://netflix.github.io/titus/overview/)

* Prerequisites: [https://netflix.github.io/titus/install/prereqs/](https://netflix.github.io/titus/install/prereqs/)

* Building Code: [https://github.com/Netflix/titus-executor/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/Netflix/titus-executor/blob/master/README.md#building)

* ACM Queue Article: [https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3158370](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3158370)

* License: APL 2.0

------
ec109685
Are there long term architectural advantages that Titus will have over
Kubernetes? Given K8s is multi cloud it seems like the investment there will
continue to be very strong and will eclipse Titus, even on AWS.

Any high level reasons Titus will win on AWS long term?

------
jaaron
So happy to see this.

As awesome as kubernetes is and is becoming, I've always been a fan of the
Mesos architecture. For managing large, complex, diverse workloads, it's
perfect.

------
coryfklein
Titus seems to be the cost of Netflix's brilliant engineering talent. They
clearly had a need for container orchestration before Kubernetes was available
and by this point they have sunk years of effort into their current investment
in Titus.

At this point they have surely recognized that internal closed tools will
never compete with the velocity allowed by a huge open source project like
Kubernetes and they are left with two options:

* Recognize the sunk cost of Titus, avoid the relevant fallacy, and migrate to Kubernetes

* Make Titus open source and hope that enough community can be built around it to justify the long-term cost of continuing its use internally.

It certainly is possible Titus gains a lot of steam, particularly from orgs
that are already on Mesos, and be a viable long-term option. However, if I was
a betting man, I'd say that 10 years from now the world has moved on and even
Netflix will be using Kubernetes, or the future iteration of container-
orchestration orchestrator that will inevitably be built on top of it.

------
robbyt
Other than the deep integration with AWS, can anyone help me understand what's
different with this compared to the other various container schedulers?

~~~
CSDude
It also considers bandwidth requirements as I see, which Netflix surely needs
and schedules containers accoridng to that, because of each network interface
and instance has some limits.

------
moondev
Very excited to try this out finally. Integration with netflix OSS ecosystem
seems like it will be a big win for moving those dependant services off ec2

------
kenhwang
Maybe the announcement was a bit too early? I don't actually see source code
anywhere.

~~~
despacito
the source code is linked at the bottom of the README in
[https://github.com/Netflix/titus](https://github.com/Netflix/titus)

~~~
kenhwang
Ah, thank you.

